# CraftBeerPi not starting on RPi



## DanDanBeerMan (5/10/19)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get CraftBeerPi up and running. Installed everything ok. However, when it comes to starting the service, it just does nothing.

[email protected]:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/craftbeerpiboot start
[email protected]:~ $ sudo /etc/init.d/craftbeerpiboot status
[email protected]:~ $

Can anyone help me get it up and running?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## loco88 (10/10/19)

Happy to help as best I can, what OS are you running it on? Have you rebooted since install? Added it to autostart using the installer?


----------



## Truman42 (10/10/19)

This is an ongoing fault with CBPi V3. Wipe your SD card and start again but when it asks you if you want to install one wire support say no. Dont worry it will still be able to use one wire support. The CBpi facebook group has a lot of info about it.
Also try this once youve installed it. .....then run cd craftbeerpi3
sudo pip install -r requirements.txt

restart your Raspberry PI


----------

